# What do you do if your gutters are installed into your drip edge?



## anymanroofing (11 mo ago)

Do i have to take down my gutters when getting my house reroofed? contractor says gutters are fastened through the dripedge?


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Have him back out 10' - 12' of fasteners, whatever length of drip edge pieces they use, install new drip edge pc and re install fasteners and repeat. Alot easier than taking down the whole gutter system.


----------

